# Beethoven's works... In chronological order. (Everything, WoO, Op. etc)



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

A few years ago, I found a list of Beethoven's works in order, I've tried a few searches on Google, and cant quite find the one I'm looking for. This had everything in order, and it took someone a lot of time and trouble. As I said, everything from WoO, to Hess, to Op no.s were there, in their correct place. It was quite the amazing list. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A good place to start:

http://www.lvbeethoven.co.uk/page27.html


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, I had one at one time (it may be the one you saw once--it was online for a few years) but it has needed updating based on more recent research and it's not really in shape to share currently. There's a quite good one in the back of the second volume of the new Kinsky-Halm 2d edition that came out last December, if you have a large music library around you, but it doesn't have all of the Hess numbers in it. It does have all of the opus numbers, WoO numbers and a smattering of the Hess numbers. 

I have it set up in an iTunes playlist, but I don't know if there's a way to export that into an Excel spreadsheet or other kind of document easily.


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

As I recently had the same question, and did some searching and am happy to provide my findings.

Should anyone on TC or others searching for this information here are my recommendations:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_compositions_by_Ludwig_van_Beethoven#List_of_works_by_number

Pro: you can copy/paste into an excel spreadsheet and sort data for each work by a few options.
Con: it's wikipedia - not a dedicated music source. I didn't verify that the list is accurate but it is a starting point.

Anyone might check IMSLP - which apparently cannot be copied to Excel. 
https://imslp.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Ludwig_van_Beethoven

One can cross reference from wikipedia.

Beethoven's works are classified by both genre and various numbering systems.[4] The best-known numbering system for Beethoven's works is that by opus number, assigned by Beethoven or his publishers during his lifetime. Of Beethoven's 700 or so works, only 172 of Beethoven's works have opus numbers. Many works that were unpublished or else published without opus numbers have been assigned either "WoO" (Werke ohne Opuszahl-works without opus number), Hess or Biamonti numbers. For example, the short piano piece "Für Elise", is more fully known as the "Bagatelle in A minor, WoO 59 ('Für Elise')". Some works are also commonly referred to by their nicknames, such as the Kreutzer Violin Sonata, or the Archduke Piano Trio.

As well as these numbering systems, works are also often identified by their number within their genre. For example, the 14th string quartet, published as Opus 131, may be referenced either as "String Quartet No. 14" or "the Opus 131 String Quartet". The listings below include all of these relevant identifiers. While other catalogues of Beethoven's works exist, the numbers here represent the most commonly used.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

The following link has Ludwig van Beethoven's works listed
1) by category
2) by opus nr.
3) complete works listing by category

http://goodwinshighend.com/music/classical/beethoven.htm


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

David Hurwitz's vids on Beethoven symphonies:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSf-Xx-OHoEE-QVmOAhHqVg/featured


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

All Beethoven fans need this book:
*
The Beethoven Compendium: A Guide to Beethoven's Life and Music*, Barry Cooper
It lists all of Beethoven's works though I am not certain if chronologically.


----------

